# Nürburgring am Samstag



## Bommelchen112 (21. August 2003)

Hallo bin neu hier.

Und direkt ne Frage ist irgend jemand am Samstag am Nürburgring???

www.RadamRing.de


MFG Bommelchen112


----------



## meg-71 (22. August 2003)

Jau bin auch Samstag am Ring. Ich fahr die Halbmarathon Distanz und bin mal gespant auf die Strecke.War schon letztes Jahr dabei und fand für den Preis das Gebotene superklasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kollo (22. August 2003)

Bin auch dabei auf der Langstrecke - wie im letzten Jahr. Laut Telefonat mit dem Veranstalter stimmen aber in diesem Jahr die hm-Angaben.... 

Viel Spass
Jens


----------



## Adrenalin (23. August 2003)

Und wie liefs bei euch???

Ich hab mich leider zwei mal verfahren und hatte am Ende knapp 70km statt 56km aufm Tacho. Auch kam ich mit 45minütiger Verspätung zum Start, die Leute an der Transponderausgabe gingen fast unter im Chaos   . Meine Zeit liegt so bei 3 Std. dabei wollte ich eigentlich vorne mitfahren. Naja die Strecke gefiel mir jedenfalls sehr gut...schöne und sehr schnelle Abfahrten und ein ein paar echt geile Singeltrails    .
Wo gibts denn jetzt die Ergebnisse?? Auf der HP von denen oder hat vielleicht jemand von euch ne Liste bekommen??

Gruß

Micha


----------



## meg-71 (24. August 2003)

Hi

Bie mir lief es garnicht gut , bin im Bergwerk rauf zur Hohen Acht total eingebrochen und konnte von da an praktisch nur noch schieben. Mit einer Zeit von 4:47 bin ich dan im Ziel angekommen.
Was mich gewundert hat ist das ich am Ende 65Km auf dem Tacho hatte und ich glaube mich nicht verfahren zu haben. Was habt Ihr den so als Tachostand?
Ansonsten kann ich zur Organisation auch nur sagen etwas chaotisch ,wobei die Anmeldung bie mir am Vorabend kurz vor 21 Uhr noch ganz gut geklappt hat ,aber der Start war nicht so geortnet.
Die Strecke selbst fand ich ganz gut nur ein bischen viel Asphalt für mein Geschmack.


----------



## enkranad (25. August 2003)

Also bin dieses Jahr richtig enttäuscht von der Organisation. Werde wohl nächstes Jahr wohl nicht mehr hinfahren. Es fing bei der Anmeldung an und hörte bei der Ausschilderung nicht auf. Ausserdem fand ich das alles zu sehr auf das 24h Rennen bezogen war, von den anderen Rennen hat man im Vorfeld sogut wie garnicht gehört.
Die Verteilung der Check-Points war auch ich nicht so super gelöst. Z.B. Wer braucht bei der 34km-Strecke bei 30 km noch den Checkpoint, oder? 
Das T-Shirt ist dieses Jahr auch absolut "häßlich" gewesen, man muß es ja nicht kaufen, klar. Aber es ist ein weiterer Punkt, der das Gesamtbild verschlechtert hat.
Warum gab es dieses Jahr am Vorabend keine Nudelparty - so wie letztes Jahr. 
Aber das deprimierenste überhaupt ist diese Unwissenheit, der Veranstalter, egal was man fragte, man bekam nie ein klare, eindeutige Antwort.
So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, bin ich auch nicht der einzige dem es dieses Jahr nicht so gut gefallen hat. Meine Cousin und meine Tante, die ebenfalls am Marathon teilnahmen sehen das genauso, wir werden nächstes Jahr nicht wieder dabei sein. 

Aber ein positiven Punkt gibt es trotzdem...die Strecke ist affengeil!!!


----------



## Darkice (26. August 2003)

Erstmal das Positive: Geile Strecke , sehr preiswert und gute Übernachtungsmöglichkeit.
Negativ: Organisation

Ich habe mich einmal verfahren - kam Gesamt auf 69 km und 1550
HM  auf der 56 km Strecke.er erste Verpflegungspunkt nach 36/34 km war nach meiner Meinung etwas spät aber bis dahin glaubte man ja auch man hat schon viel geschafft ;-) aber die besten Sachen kamen ja noch - Quälerei ist ja doch schön - zumindest wenn sie dann überstanden war.Die Verpflegung und Auswahl an Getränken war supi, die Anzahl der Verpflegungspunkte auch.Leider war dann kein Zielfoto möglich und auf die Ergebnisse wird noch gewartet trotz Transponder.
Was steht eigentlich auf den Urkunden-ist da denn die Zeit angegeben? Na wie auch immer mein Fazit - wenn es zeitlich klappt nächstes Jahr wieder !


----------



## Idefix (27. August 2003)

allerdings mit einem 4 Mann Team. Sind insgesamt jeder 6 Runden gefahren, also gesamt 24 Runden. Bitter: Der beste Einzelfahrer ist 25 gefahren...

Das ganze habe ich mit dem Rennradl gemacht und trotz 2 er Blatt vorne musste ich nicht schieben. 

Schöne Sache, nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder. War nur schade, dass sie nachts Autos als Begleitfahrzeuge zugelassen haben.

Schnellstze Geschwindigkeit: Fuchsröhre 81,6 km/h


----------



## Adrenalin (27. August 2003)

Was mich echt ankotzt ist, dass es bis heute keine Ergebnisse gibt!!! Da machen die schon so nen Aufwand mit den dummen Transpondern und dann kriegen die es nicht gebacken eine Ergebnisliste ins Internet zu stellen. Schöne Strecke hin oder her, die organisatorischen Mängel bleiben präsent.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## on any sunday (27. August 2003)

Nabend!

Also, ich hatte eine Münze geworfen, ob Rennrad oder MTB. Mein Drecksrad hat gewonnen. Ich war allerdings auch schon dreimal auf dem Ring mit dem Rennrad unterwegs, also kein großer Verlust, obwohl, macht auch sehr viel Spaß die Fuchsröhre runter und die Hohe Acht raufzudüsen

Ich fand die Strecke wieder sehr schön, tolle Ausblicke auf die wilde Eifel. Der Verlauf entsprach teilweise der Runde vom letzten Jahr, da war der Start in Adenau. Der Singeltrail vor der ersten Versorgungsstation kann weiterempfohlen werden, ein paar mehr in der Art würde die Runde noch weiter aufwerten. 

Auf jeden Fall ist der Marathon seine 15 EUR voll wert, besonders im Vergleich zu zwei bis viermal so teuren Veranstaltungen.

Da der Start schon um 7.00 Uhr war, gähn  , habe ich von organisatorischen Mängeln nichts mitbekommen. Die Verpflegung war top und die Ausschilderung ok, ein kleinere Verfahrer vor Adenau wäre durch einen weißen Querstrich auf dem Schotterweg vermeidbar gewesen. Ach ja, auf eine Zeitmessung könnte ich verzichten.

Stiftung Warenpest würde sagen: Empfehlenswert.

Eine andere Meinung dazu de Prattdreivers

Ich bin übrigens der Herr   im IBC Trikot, der sich auf dem Foto von Nico dezent im Hintergrund hält. 

Falls es einen interessiert, eine kleine Karte mit der Strecke und Höhenprofil anbei. Die realen Werte waren ca. 115 km und 2400 HM.

Den GPS Track könnte ich bei Bedarf im Magellan Map Send Format oder als PCX5 Text Format anbieten.

Grüße

Michael


----------

